# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 6/29/08



## Greg (Jun 29, 2008)

Another good ride at the Nass. Met up with johnnypoach and powhunter and I found myself as the tour guide. I almost contemplated taking them on the usual loop, but I figured we try the route we had planned. Didn't go so well.

First mile went fine - the normal entrance by the cemetery. Once on the doubletrack, I went too far right and we found ourselves back at the cemetery. We then did the little twisty loop north of Scoville. We then crossed and explored a new area (for me) south of Scoville and then made our way back to the packing area. The batteries in my GPS died so that didn't help us. At least I learned where *not* to turn...

After saying bye to the guys I did that little loop north of the lot again. A great ride. We didn't exactly have the epic journey I wanted, but had fun tooling around the Lamson corner area. Steve wiped in typical fashion several times and scored some new war wounds just as the old ones were healing... :lol:

The Two Wheeled Amphibious Assault rolls on...


----------



## severine (Jun 29, 2008)

It's like skiing, right?  A bad day MTBing is still better than a good day at work. 

At least you guys are learning your way around.  I can't wait to try out some of the trails over there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like it was a short ride, but at least you got out. Brian and I can show you that other route we know and can probably find a way to extend it so it will make another good RAW route.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2008)

Glad you guys got out.  I wish I could have made it, but it just wasn't in the cards.



o3jeff said:


> Sounds like it was a short ride, but at least you got out. Brian and I can show you that other route we know and can probably find a way to extend it so it will make another good RAW route.



It sounds to me like they did the loop that we first did, which was rather short.


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2008)

severine said:


> It's like skiing, right?  A bad day MTBing is still better than a good day at work.



Well, I certainly wouldn't call it a "bad" day. Just a little inconsistent. JP and Steve still really liked the trails there though.



severine said:


> At least you guys are learning your way around.  I can't wait to try out some of the trails over there!



That little loop north of Scoville is a really great area for learning singletrack. The only thing that makes it somewhat technical is it can get tight and the twists and sharp turns can be challenging. The surface is pretty mellow though - not many roots and no real rocky areas. Perfect to get started with.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice ride!!!  Greg is riding like a FN madman!!!!!  Looks  like those guys from  crankfire inspired ya to get to the next level.....anyways I was impressed.....sorry if my lagging slowed you down.....I really like that place...hope to hit it often!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Nice ride!!!  Greg is riding like a FN madman!!!!!  Looks  like those guys from  crankfire inspired ya to get to the next level.....anyways I was impressed.....sorry if my lagging slowed you down.....I really like that place...hope to hit it often!!
> 
> 
> steve



Thanks for the kind words, Steve-O. Yeah, I guess the Crankfire guys were a bit inspirational. That, and riding on Sundays, Tuesdays and Thursdays is helping. My wind is much better and confidence is increasing. I'm loving the steep learning curve right now. I learn something new on each ride.

No lagging at all. After that little loop I did after you guys left, I was more than satisfied. The humidity really zaps your energy. A little sore today, actually. Glad we opted for the evening. A 3 pm ride would not have been a good idea. Plus it was a little cooler, but still damp.


----------

